# Persian: Hammock



## ali likes the stars

Hi guys,

I've been looking for a Persian word for hammock.
I found the terms ننو or هماویز or هموک.
Which of these terms do you find most common to use?


----------



## Mnemon

ali likes the stars said:


> Which of these terms do you find most common to use?


None of them are common, due to the fact that "hammock " is not commonplace at all, at least on this side of the pond.
I'd go for "ننو " as Wikipedia suggests. By the way there are other options that you may find interesting:


> *ننو
> /nanu/
> معنی*
> نوعی گهواره که از چرم یا پارچۀ ضخیم می‌دوزند و دو سر ریسمان آن را به دو درخت یا دو دیوار مقابل، به‌هم می‌بندند؛ *بانوج*؛ *بانوچ*.​


*فرهنگ پارسی عمید*​


----------



## PersoLatin

I also found  بانوچ which I’d never seen/heard before but it is Persian so why not use it and it’s not specifically used for babies like ننو.

Or invent some: تخت تابی/تاب، or تخت آویز


----------



## Mnemon

PersoLatin said:


> I also found بانوچ which I’d never seen/heard before but it is Persian so why not use it and it’s not specifically used for babies like ننو.


There is not much difference between the two. "بانوج" is also used for babies, like "ننو". The main difference is that "ننو" is known to many unlike "بانوج". Which one you choose is just a matter of preference. To me, the meaning of the word "ننو" is not limited to "cot/crib". It can be used for different things functioning the same way, such as "hammock".



> *بانوج
> لغت‌نامه دهخدا*
> بانوج . (اِ) جای خوابی باشد که بجهت اطفال سازند و از جایی آویزند و طفل را در آن خوابانند و حرکت دهند تا در هوا آید و رود. (از برهان ).و رجوع به ننو. ننی . بانوچ و بازپیچ شود. این کلمه به همین معنی در تداول عامه ٔ گناباد بکار می رود.


----------



## ali likes the stars

Thank you, guys!
The Wikipedia article was the first thing I read, but it doesn't make a clear distinction between the terms, which is why I asked here for the most common term.
If ننو is a well-known word, I'll stick with that.


----------



## PersoLatin

ali likes the stars said:


> If ننو is a well-known word, I'll stick with that.


It is a well-known word but as a swinging baby crib. 

Just a note about pronunciation of ننو, in case you have never heard it before, it is na’nu i.e. two syllables, not nanu


----------



## ali likes the stars

PersoLatin said:


> It is a well-known word but as a swinging baby crib.





PersoLatin said:


> Or invent some: تخت تابی/تاب، or تخت آویز


I searched in Iranian online shops. Here is what some of them use for hammock:
تخت آویز نخی کمپینگ
خرید تخت معلق ننو با پایه , تخت آویز مسافرتی
تخت معلق ننو
ننو خواب دونفره کوهنوردی
ننو پارچه ای

It seems, online stores use both ننو and تخت آویز. 



PersoLatin said:


> Just a note about pronunciation of ننو, in case you have never heard it before, it is na’nu i.e. two syllables, not nanu


Thank you!! I wouldn't know how to pronounce it correctly.


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

ali likes the stars said:


> hammock


I think.....
In Farsi we call it  ننو
ننو is not for kids or babies but for adult as well. I think in "Hundred Years of Solitude" translated by فرزانه you can see ننو for adult as well.


----------



## Alfaaz

Relevant entry in Steingass:


> شبرید _shabrīd_, A bed made of ropes or straps and used in a ship, a hammock.


----------



## Eastern Ludicrous Writer

Alfaaz said:


> Relevant entry in Steingass


Based on Dehkhoda: 
شبرید.[ ش َ ] (اِ) بستری که از طناب و یا نوار میسازند و در کشتی به روی آن استراحت میکنند. (ناظم الاطباء). 
so Please note that in the end of the meaning says ناظم الاطبا, what this means, this word mentioned by ناظم الاطبا who made may be eldest dictionary in Farsi. Do we use these words anymore? 
I think it is better if you want to translate from English to Farsi, use very recent dictionary consist of current language words, same as معین
I donot think you can find the شبرید in فرهنگ معین


----------



## Alfaaz

Eastern Ludicrous Writer said:
			
		

> ...Do we use these words anymore?
> I think it is better if you want to translate from English to Farsi, use very recent dictionary consist of current language words...


 I would agree that current words might be better for translations and I should have mentioned that شبرید may not be currently used.


----------



## PersoLatin

Alfaaz said:


> شبرید


Interesting word, I wonder what its etymology is, how is it pronounced please?


----------



## Alfaaz

PersoLatin said:
			
		

> Interesting word, I wonder what its etymology is, how is it pronounced please?


The pronunciation listed by both dictionaries is _shabriid_. _Farhang-e-Nafiisii_ mentions the etymology as پارسی/فارسی here.


----------



## PersoLatin

Thank you Alfaaz.



Alfaaz said:


> The pronunciation listed by both dictionaries is _shab*riid*_.


That may well be why it is not popularly used in mainstream Persian.


----------



## Alfaaz

PersoLatin said:
			
		

> That may well be why it is not popularly used in mainstream Persian.


 That's interesting. Could you please elaborate?


----------



## PersoLatin

I assumed the word was known in Urdu, رید is the past stem of  ریدن  “to defecate’, it is considered vulgar. It is a Persian word & to me it appears to be related to English ‘to rid’


----------



## Alfaaz

Oh, I see. (Upon initially reading your post, other words ending with _-riid_ came to mind خرید، برید، ورید، مرید، تفرید، وغیرہ. However, the presence of شب and the potential combination of meanings does make شبرید a slightly different case perhaps...!)


----------

